
WeWork rebrands to We Company, reveals details of SoftBank deal - uptown
https://www.fastcompany.com/90289512/exclusive-wework-to-rebrand-to-the-we-company-in-wake-of-disappointing-funding-news
======
goodmachine
Wait, what? Softbank was going to put $20 billion into WeWork at a valuation
of $50 billion but now they're putting in $2 billion... at a value of $47
billion?

Something screwy or entirely misreported here.

~~~
muhneesh
I recall that the Saudis didn't want to put all their Vision Fund eggs into
the WeWork basket, and Son revised the deal based on the pressure.

